
How to Look Like a Badass at Your Next Tech Conference - mwsherman
http://thecooperreview.com/how-to-look-like-a-badass-next-tech-conference/
======
mamurphy
I'd enjoy the sarcasm more if I were more familiar with tech conferences. I
assume the situations described are exaggerated tech conference tropes, but I
don't have the firsthand experience to know for sure.

